# controler un iPad avec un iPhone



## Maxi 104 (27 Mars 2011)

Salut ! J'aimerais savoir si c'est possible de contrôler un iPad wifi 1er génération, avec son iPhone (3Gs). 
C'est pou'r contrôler un keynot.


----------

